# Thinking of making a change to my mini-lathe



## Billh50 (Oct 23, 2017)

I have run into a time or two where I need a slightly longer lathe than my Homier 7 x 12. I was thinking of taking what little extra I have at end of next month to buy the 16" bed kit from LMS. I figure it would be cheaper than trying to find another lathe that I can't really afford. Need a steady rest also. But might have to wait til end of December for that.
Has anyone done the 16" swap? If so, was it worth it?

I know it will mean putting off buying a mill til next year, as long as nothing else goes wrong by then. But I wouldn't have enough for a cheap mill til next spring anyway.


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 23, 2017)

Billh50 said:


> I have run into a time or two where I need a slightly longer lathe than my Homier 7 x 12. I was thinking of taking what little extra I have at end of next month to buy the 16" bed kit from LMS. I figure it would be cheaper than trying to find another lathe that I can't really afford. Need a steady rest also. But might have to wait til end of December for that.
> Has anyone done the 16" swap? If so, was it worth it?
> 
> I know it will mean putting off buying a mill til next year, as long as nothing else goes wrong by then. But I wouldn't have enough for a cheap mill til next spring anyway.


Why not try buying just an extra bed from grizzly or HF . EBay may have something too.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 24, 2017)

The kit contains a bed, a chip tray, longer rack , and longer feed screw for not much more than the cost of just a bed.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 24, 2017)

Roy has done that upgrade you're talking about and he sounds very impressed with it, I upgraded with the LMS cross slide travel extend kit and it was the best upgrade I could have done to my 7x16 lathe.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks,
I guess I will buy the kit after I get my SS. If I sell a new set of tires I have on craigslist then I can get the kit and steady rest.


----------



## royesses (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes Bill I did the 16" kit upgrade. Well worth it. Be carefull when laying out the mounting hole for the change gear adjusting stud. I measured twice and drilled once but it was still not right. I made a bushing and tig welded it to the change gear bajo where I wanted it to fix this. I First bored out the hole in the banjo before welding. It is better than ever now. The extended cross slide kit works excellent with this along with a 4" chuck. The bed kit also includes the new style motor mount which is an order of magnitude nicer than the old mounting. The instructions have a list of taps and drills you will need. If you don't have them I can send you the drill/tap kit I purchased from LMS for bed kit. It actually just duplicated the taps and drills I had.

I'm going in for angiogram and or plasty thursday so I may take a couple of days to send you the drills/taps if you need them.

Roy


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 24, 2017)

I have hundreds of drills and taps. So that won't be a problem. I can't afford any more than the bed kit and maybe the steady rest. Right now even the steady rest may have to wait til after Christmas. I won't be buying the bed kit until after the 3rd anyway. Then I look at all the bills to see what little extra I will have. Just glad the wife does lawn mowing for money to buy groceries or I wouldn't have anything left.
She's a keeper she is.


----------



## royesses (Oct 24, 2017)

Bill it sounds as though you have a wonderful wife. I do understand your position as I was in the same not very long ago. I'm 100% disabled by the VA for AO  Ischemic heart disease so I get more per month. I will see how it goes with the blocked arteries. If I survive I'll send you the steady rest. Which size do you need, LMS has two, 0-1" or 1-2". What color?  Helping out a friend who helps others. God bless.

Roy


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 25, 2017)

either one and any color. I can afford a can of paint. The 2 inch would probably work better. I can always make longer fingers. 
Had rough night last night as I started taking on fluids and couldn't breathe. Had to take an extra Lasix last night so I could lay down a couplle hours later after getting rid of almost a quart of fluid. Have to try and get rid of another 3 lbs today. If it isn't the cancer it's either the heart or uncontrolled diabetes. The diabetes they can't do much with because of what the chemo did to the kidneys. But I am not ready to give up yet. I was supoosed to be bed ridden by the time I hit 21 because of my heart. Well I am 67 and still fighting. 
I will be here to help as long as I can. It may only be to do research and find stuff for people but I will do what I can.


----------



## royesses (Oct 25, 2017)

Bill I am so sorry to hear of your medical issues. You are a fighter. Keep on fighting it.

Roy


----------



## royesses (Oct 25, 2017)

Bill,
       The 1-2" steady rest  is on its way to you. I'll send the tracking number when I get it.
Enjoy

Roy


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 25, 2017)

Bill ,you  and the few other members who share what they are going through health wise are already helping the rest of us to put life into perspective, your fighting spirit is what I admire the most, we gain strength from it in our personal battles, keep at it.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know what to say. Thanks a lot.


----------



## royesses (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey Bill, I'll send you the extended cross slide next month when I get paid. No need to thank me. I am happy that I can add just a bit of help. You have a lot of knowledge and experience you've shared here and I'm sure everyone appreciates your input. Just wish I could help with the heart problem and cancer you are fighting. Stay strong and get well.

Roy


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 25, 2017)

Roy,
This out pouring of help is just overwhelming. I do what I can for others without thought of payment. You have no idea how much I appreciate the help. I will pay this forward when I can.


----------



## Sdmf5150 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am also in the process of upgrading my lathe to the 16in kit. I just drilled and mounted the rack and am now moving to the lead screw mounting. Pretty simple so far. Also bought the big boy tailstock that comes on the G0765. It has a nice cam lock to clamp it down good


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 26, 2017)

Sdmf5150 said:


> I am also in the process of upgrading my lathe to the 16in kit. I just drilled and mounted the rack and am now moving to the lead screw mounting. Pretty simple so far. Also bought the big boy tailstock that comes on the G0765. It has a nice cam lock to clamp it down good


How much did the tailstock set you back?


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 31, 2017)

Did you look at the Benchmaster mill in north Jersey it's got a dro and vise and more for a $1,000. Craigslist still there.


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 1, 2017)

yes I did. sent him a message. but I don't think the head has a feed.


----------

